# New Coaching changes



## JPS (May 10, 2020)

Any updates on new changes in coaching in Socal Clubs? Heard Erik Kirsch left West Coast (OC Surf) for Pats !


----------



## Technician72 (May 11, 2020)

Arsenal ECNL Girls program announced Martin Maguire as their new Director on 4/25.

He was formerly the director of Pats IER and part of the Pats DA Coaching staff.


----------



## Speed (May 11, 2020)

JPS said:


> Any updates on new changes in coaching in Socal Clubs? Heard Erik Kirsch left West Coast (OC Surf) for Pats !


Was he Boy’s ECNL?


----------



## megnation (May 11, 2020)

Speed said:


> Was he Boy’s ECNL?


Yes 03 and 05 ECNL coach


----------



## JPS (May 11, 2020)

megnation said:


> Yes 03 and 05 ECNL coach


Why did he leave? He was with WC for a long time, now going to coach ECRL for Pat's?


----------



## LadiesMan217 (May 11, 2020)

JPS said:


> Why did he leave? He was with WC for a long time, now going to coach ECRL for Pat's?


Heard he will be coaching ECNL for Pats. Smart move.


----------



## JPS (May 11, 2020)

ECRL


----------



## megnation (May 11, 2020)

LadiesMan217 said:


> Heard he will be coaching ECNL for Pats. Smart move.


Do you happen to know which age group?


----------



## Copa9 (May 11, 2020)

megnation said:


> Yes 03 and 05 ECNL coach


Who will replace him as ECNL 05 coach at WCFC?


----------



## LadiesMan217 (May 11, 2020)

JPS said:


> ECRL


ECNL


----------



## JPS (May 11, 2020)

Pretty sure he's coaching ECRL, not ECNL


----------



## SOCCerJunKIE (May 13, 2020)

Strikers have announced that Willie Diaz (former DOC of TFA) will be coaching Strikers ECNL - DA  2007 team .


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (May 13, 2020)

JPS said:


> Pretty sure he's coaching ECRL, not ECNL


Its the ECNL-R. Basically the 2nd team. Not top one.


----------



## JPS (May 16, 2020)

megnation said:


> Do you happen to know which age group?


----------



## JPS (May 16, 2020)

Did Mike Stauber, the 05 Boys DA coach leave the Pats? it looks like after DA is terminated, The DA clubs are losing their monopoly. Coaches and players suddenly have lots of choices out there.


----------



## cr125man (May 18, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Who will replace him as ECNL 05 coach at WCFC?


Jerry Tamashiro


----------



## Mic Nificent (May 18, 2020)

Heard Noah Kooiman parted ways with Albion. No word on where he is headed.


----------



## dreamz (May 18, 2020)

megnation said:


> Do you happen to know which age group?


EK coaches boys so he’ll coach boys ecnl.


----------



## JPS (May 18, 2020)

He's coaching 05 and 03 ECRL, which is Flight 2. ECNL is flight 1


----------



## Soccerball23 (May 28, 2020)

What happened with Erik khirsh was in that age group there was two top teams. The overall better team was Jerry Tamashiro’s beating them multiple times. The problem was they were In the da for the u14 age group and when they did not get invited for u15 they went to discovery as ecnl was equal. They won discovery. With ecnl being the top leage now they were furious that eriks team was going to be in ecnl. So I think Erik just wanted a fresh start. Now Jerry’s team is the ecnl team.


----------



## Soccerball23 (May 28, 2020)

Technician72 said:


> Arsenal ECNL Girls program announced Martin Maguire as their new Director on 4/25.
> 
> He was formerly the director of Pats IER and part of the Pats DA Coaching staff.





Copa9 said:


> Who will replace him as ECNL 05 coach at WCFC?
> [/QUO
> What happened with Erik khirsh was in that age group there was two top teams. The overall better team was Jerry Tamashiro’s beating them multiple times. The problem was they were In the da for the u14 age group and when they did not get invited for u15 they went to discovery as ecnl was equal. They won discovery. With ecnl being the top leage now they were furious that eriks team was going to be in ecnl. So I think Erik just wanted a fresh start. Now Jerry’s team is the ecnl team.


----------



## funkedrumma (May 28, 2020)

JPS said:


> Did Mike Stauber, the 05 Boys DA coach leave the Pats? it looks like after DA is terminated, The DA clubs are losing their monopoly. Coaches and players suddenly have lots of choices out there.


Nope.


----------



## Dontknowsoccer (May 29, 2020)

Technician72 said:


> Arsenal ECNL Girls program announced Martin Maguire as their new Director on 4/25.
> 
> He was formerly the director of Pats IER and part of the Pats DA Coaching staff.


This is true and a great move for Arsenal. I hear they are merging with pats to form under the umbrella of Sporting Fc. Also, just heard Arsenal has officially hired legends Fc riverside director Brian Kuderman and he is bringing all his teams and coaching staff with him. Any word on if this is true? If so, fantastic move for Arsenal/Sporting Fc.


----------



## Technician72 (May 31, 2020)

Dontknowsoccer said:


> This is true and a great move for Arsenal. I hear they are merging with pats to form under the umbrella of Sporting Fc. Also, just heard Arsenal has officially hired legends Fc riverside director Brian Kuderman and he is bringing all his teams and coaching staff with him. Any word on if this is true? If so, fantastic move for Arsenal/Sporting Fc.


I can speak to the "Sporting USA" part, that was announced to the Arsenal families in February. The communication read: _"We are now also officially partnered with Sporting USA and in a professional relationship with other successful clubs like Chargers, Pateadores, Real Colorado and PDA."_

The coaches shared this news a couple of months earlier with some families and the part about Legends Riverside and Bryan Kuderman was spoken about although that piece seemed more rumor / possibility.


----------



## Dontknowsoccer (Jun 1, 2020)

Technician72 said:


> I can speak to the "Sporting USA" part, that was announced to the Arsenal families in February. The communication read: _"We are now also officially partnered with Sporting USA and in a professional relationship with other successful clubs like Chargers, Pateadores, Real Colorado and PDA."_
> 
> The coaches shared this news a couple of months earlier with some families and the part about Legends Riverside and Bryan Kuderman was spoken about although that piece seemed more rumor / possibility.


Looks as though arsenal announced on their website today that it is true Bryan kuderman has joined their staff for the upcoming season. Another great addition to help improve the girls side and change the image in a positive manner moving forward. Also see his 04 team is a top team which I would assume would take the ecnl spot. His staff members seem to have teams ranging from 04 through 07s and one staff member having a 2010 and 2011 team. Should be interesting to see when they announce the coaches for age groups which I would assume should be coming shortly.


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 2, 2020)

Dontknowsoccer said:


> Looks as though arsenal announced on their website today that it is true Bryan kuderman has joined their staff for the upcoming season. Another great addition to help improve the girls side and change the image in a positive manner moving forward. Also see his 04 team is a top team which I would assume would take the ecnl spot. His staff members seem to have teams ranging from 04 through 07s and one staff member having a 2010 and 2011 team. Should be interesting to see when they announce the coaches for age groups which I would assume should be coming shortly.


Definitely, they have been short staffed for years, and Kuderman will bring some stability to that program. His 04s are head and shoulders better than the current 04 ECNL squad, but I imagine they'll look to form the best team possible from both pools of players. Likewise with some of the other age groups as well.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 2, 2020)

Technician72 said:


> Definitely, they have been short staffed for years, and Kuderman will bring some stability to that program.* His 04s are head and shoulders better than the current 04 ECNL squad, but I imagine they'll look to form the best team possible from both pools of players.* Likewise with some of the other age groups as well.


Dang Tech, their just girls playing soccer.....lol!  I just don;t see the head and shoulders part.  Meaning, all the girls are good and some are really really good.


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 2, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Dang Tech, their just girls playing soccer.....lol!  I just don;t see the head and shoulders part.  Meaning, all the girls are good and some are really really good.


Legends Riverside's 04 girls would have given plenty of ECNL / DA teams fits last season. Kuderman has a solid nucleus there and as a whole they're better than the Arsenal girls were last season. Arsenal has some standouts on that squad, but they were just in their first season together having brought the girls from the Arsenal South program to merge with new players from the North program. I can see that happening again with the influx in players and coaches solidifying the Arsenal program.


----------



## Giesbock (Jun 2, 2020)

Question... if Arsenal and Pats merged as Sporting FC and now BK from Legends has brought his teams to Sporting FC, what happens to Pats and Legends Status as members of GA? Guess I’m totally confused..appreciate clarification.  Thanks


----------



## gkrent (Jun 2, 2020)

Technician72 said:


> Arsenal ECNL Girls program announced Martin Maguire as their new Director on 4/25.
> 
> He was formerly the director of Pats IER and part of the Pats DA Coaching staff.


SCORE for the Arsenal girls!!!


----------



## megnation (Jun 2, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Question... if Arsenal and Pats merged as Sporting FC and now BK from Legends has brought his teams to Sporting FC, what happens to Pats and Legends Status as members of GA? Guess I’m totally confused..appreciate clarification.  Thanks


Only Pats IER merged. Pats as a whole is still intact


----------

